# Homer goes crazy...



## Andy (Jan 6, 2010)

Part of the Simpsons doing the Shining (one of my favorite movies :goodjob


YouTube - The Simpsons - No Tv and No Beer


----------



## Domo (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't mind if i do!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 6, 2010)

"The Shinning! The Shinning! Du ye want ta get us sued?" ~ Groundskeeper Willie


----------



## Andy (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keQFkgTKdD4


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 6, 2010)

See if you can find the one where he says, "Ach! Too many wee ones!"


----------



## Andy (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm looking "You bath-takin' underpants wearin' lily-hugger" lol:crazy:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 6, 2010)

YouTube - Groundskeeper Willie - Scots


----------



## Andy (Jan 6, 2010)

I couldn't find it. There wasn't much for GKW. 
I found this though which has sound bites from him and I saw homer, there are other ones as well 
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/willie
Hopefully that works


----------



## SilentNinja (Jan 6, 2010)

haha scots! :lol:


----------

